# Cannot log in to update my email address



## Makai Guy

*Before we get started...*  Have you ever registered as a user of the TUG BBS (NOT the same thing as paying for a TUG membership)?  You cannot log on if you are not a registered TUG BBS user.  *Joining TUG does not do this for you, you must do it yourself.*   To start the BBS registration process, *click here* or click on the blue Register link near the upper right corner of the screen.

The balance of this post assumes you are already a registered user of the TUG BBS.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

There are some functions on the board (such as requesting a password reset) for which you enter your email address and have the bbs email you something.  You can't use such functions without a matching email address in your profile, and it does you no good if the address in your profile is not one at which you can currently receive mail.   As a result, you may find you need to update the email address in your profile.

For security reasons, we much prefer that you update your email address yourself.   If you ARE able to log into the bbs, please see * this post* for instructions.

But if you are unable to receive mail at the email address in your bbs profile, and you cannot log in due not knowing your password, BBS Administration can update your password for you manually if you can establish to our satisfaction that you are who you say you are and thus are authorized to make this request.

Please provide the following:

Your bbs username​​Your old email address​​Your new email address​​Any other identifying information listed in your TUGBBS profile that can help establish that you really are the owner of this account.​​Optional: your desired password.​
*Contact BBS Admin*

After you have logged on with your new password, you can then update your email address yourself via the method outlined in the *Updating email address* post.


*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

